# Male Abandons Daughter After Pitbull Escapes...



## kxlot79 (Sep 11, 2020)

This could have easily had a bad ending if the pitbull in question weren’t friendly to strangers.

What are your thoughts on the video? Is it a stark divergence from your experience with your father growing up? Or the fathers of your friends?
Some men are never tested in their courage or protective instincts (or the lack of them), yet you just KNOW from other behaviors, where their sensibilities lie.

However this will sound, watching this video came at a peculiar intersection of my life where my own loyalty and love as a daughter is being tested. And it hit me at a primal level that for all his faults, my father was a MAN and protected me all my childhood. I wouldn’t wish any child to  have the certainty the little girl in the video has: that her father would not come to her rescue, that her only defense is herself, even in his presence. What a lonely and miserable knowledge that must be!!

Does anyone else wonder where her mother’s judgement fit in any of this? This short video really made me think of the women I’ve known over the years who, for one stated reason or another, refused to allow their children unsupervised with their father. People are so quick to charge such women, some of whom must be discerning, with pettiness, vindictiveness, jealousy or some such. But some of those women MUST know that leaving their children with the fathers is worse than leaving them alone.


----------



## awhyley (Sep 11, 2020)

Wow, what a coward.  Seeing that from 0.52 and onwards made me sick honestly.  That poor child having to fend for herself. 
Guess he figures he only has the one life but that can have more kids.  If I was the mother, that entire interaction would have me rethinking our future.
(Sidenote: That homeowner is really lucky that this didn't end up worse.)



kxlot79 said:


> I wouldn’t wish any child to  have the certainty the little girl in the video has: that her father would not come to her rescue, that her only defense is herself, even in his presence. What a lonely and miserable knowledge that must be!!



At least she knows how her daddy rolls in conflict and that it's up to her to defend herself.  It's a sad reality, but good to know from early on.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2020)

Shame on him...*Shame* !!!!! He could have protected this little one. 

Shame on the dog owners as well.  These breeds are not pets, they are extremely unpredictable and dangerous.    At any moment they will take off and attack innocent children and other pets.  

I have an issue with people who choose to have them in homes and in neighborhoods with innocent children.   It’s some sort of “ego” status for insecure people who lack self esteem.  They have vicious dogs to hide behind.  Tryna prove sumptin’


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 11, 2020)

The only shame I’m going to put on the dog owners is that they don’t have a secure fence. Any one , with a dog roaming freely in their yard, should have a secure fence unless they live in the country.

I have no words for the dad. I don’t see how he could hear his baby crying like that and not throw himself in front of her. There’s been so many dads who have given their lives trying to save their kids.


----------



## jasmatazz (Sep 11, 2020)

When dh sent this to me he said “I’d completely understand if you wanted to divorce me if I pulled something like this.” I hope they find this man’s name so he can be properly shamed. And that woman or whoever owns that dog needs to do better about keeping it restrained.

The way that poor child cried out for him while he could only focus on saving himself broke my heart.  She’ll never forget this.

And to make things worse, his pathetic self told her to stop crying, smh. Like, you expect a little girl to show strength when your grown man arse can’t. Ugh, this just makes me so mad because my own father was good for nothing.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Sep 11, 2020)

wow he didn’t think to pick her up


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm so angry watching this.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 11, 2020)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> wow he didn’t think to pick her up




This is what I don't get either. She looks about 5-7 years old and a healthy weight. I know she's not heavy. And even when he saw the dog run up on her, he didn't do anything. Not even try to shoo the dog away. She ran into a parked car while he was trying to back away from the dog. Total and complete shame on him.

All the adults featured failed this child and pet.


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 11, 2020)

Disgusting.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 11, 2020)

He wants ya'll to know that his daughter was in no danger. The dog was CLEARLY after him.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes bc this is all about HIM


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2020)

He just made it “worser”.  His defense is an offense.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 11, 2020)

Whatever, dude.


----------



## gimbap (Sep 11, 2020)

Hearing her scream "Daddy" hurts my heart. 

Soon as he realized the pit bull was escaping, he hopped on top of that car and didn't even look at his daughter. He is pathetic.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 11, 2020)

This is disgusting. It reminds me of the man who left his baby on the floor of the movie theater and ran away during the mass shooting. I suspect that a lot of men are secretly cowards. Life threatening situations are rare, so it is hard to know.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 11, 2020)

As I have recently looked back on my childhood in my neighborhood of middle class and working class Black families I thought about how fortunate I was to be surrounded by real men. I can't imagine any of the "lions" of my street, who were fiercely protective of their wives and children, running away from a dog, leaving their baby girl behind. It's inconceivable to me.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Sep 11, 2020)

He is complete trash. EYE would have grabbed that child up on the car with me, and I don't have kids nor am I a man. I hope he gets caught by a dog one day.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2020)

Kanky said:


> This is disgusting. It reminds me of the man who left his baby on the floor of the movie theater and ran away during the mass shooting. I suspect that a lot of men are secretly cowards. Life threatening situations are rare, so it is hard to know.


 What on earth?  Oh no, please say this isn’t real.   I hope this baby gets a better life without this man as her father.


----------



## dancinstallion (Sep 11, 2020)

Kanky said:


> This is disgusting. It reminds me of the man who left his baby on the floor of the movie theater and ran away during the mass shooting. I suspect that a lot of men are secretly cowards. Life threatening situations are rare, so it is hard to know.



This reminded me of that too. I will never forget that, his wife/girlfriend wont forget it either.

Both men are trash and punks.


----------



## theRaven (Sep 11, 2020)

That man is a disgusting piece of poop. 

My Daddy would never. In fact in my childhood neighborhood there was a neighbor who had several dogs he let freely roam about sometimes. My Dad would be quick to call me to come inside the house and go get his BB gun. Never would he leave me defenseless ever!


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 11, 2020)

This story hit particularly hard for me because I had two powerful memories resurface as I was watching.

Once when I was about 22, there were these two little kids walking down the street (maybe 4 & 6) and a stray dog started following them.
I was so worried, about half a block away and across the street I banged loudly on a fence with a stick and tried getting the attention of the dog.
It started veering towards me and I screamed at the little kids to hurry and get away but try not to run. Luckily, they seemed to live nearby because they dashed behind a gate and I got to my car before the dog could get to me...
It’s not nearly the same, but as a woman, I will never forget how shocked I was at my own willingness to intervene on behalf of children I didn’t know at all. And I’ve intervened similarly for strange children at various other times in my life... so it boggles my mind that this video captured the (PROBABLY) common horror of wasteparents, especially the “daddies.” No wonder this generation is so lost.

The other memory was of a time a loose Rottweiler got right next to my dad and I as we were walking. He lifted my whole body up by the arm and swung me behind him, seemingly in the blink of an eye and drew his firearm apparently with zero hesitation. I was about 11 or 12 too, so definitely not light, and yet I was protected before I even realized I was in danger. The memory made me tear up because for all his flaws, which are MANY, he was a very manly man who proudly protected me and provided for me. And that’s honestly what every child deserves of their father, and what a depressingly small % of children receive.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2020)

kxlot79 said:


> This story hit particularly hard for me because I had two powerful memories resurface as I was watching.
> 
> Once when I was about 22, there were these two little kids walking down the street (maybe 4 & 6) and a stray dog started following them.
> I was so worried, about half a block away and across the street I banged loudly on a fence with a stick and tried getting the attention of the dog.
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Sep 12, 2020)

Where is his primal instinct? 

When my son was little, we got into a few scary situations and I snatched him up with the quickness. I didn't think, I literally reacted. Protecting my child trumped any fear. 

How is that not there for him?


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 13, 2020)

Question for those who can speculate:
Would Mom be in the wrong for seeking sole custody after this?


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 13, 2020)

kxlot79 said:


> Question for those who can speculate:
> Would Mom be in the wrong for seeking sole custody after this?


Absolutely not. And he should never have the opportunity to make another child.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 14, 2020)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Where is his primal instinct?
> 
> When my son was little, we got into a few scary situations and I snatched him up with the quickness. I didn't think, I literally reacted. Protecting my child trumped any fear.
> 
> How is that not there for him?



His self preservation instincts are great. He’s a survivor.  He just doesn’t consider saving his children as part of self preservation. I wonder if she’s his only one or if he has others. He might’ve been bitten, but a grown man isn’t going to be killed by a single dog. She could’ve easily been killed. She is obviously expendable to him.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 14, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> He wants ya'll to know that his daughter was in no danger. The dog was CLEARLY after him.
> View attachment 463039



Am I to believe that between the two of them that Rover is the one with discernment and discriminating taste because he only attacks men who ain't @#%&.. I guess it makes sense in that context.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 15, 2020)

The shocking thing is the fact that he continued to stay on top of the car. I could kind of understand going with his first instinct, forgetting about the child and jumping up, but after seeing the child down there with the dog you would think he would have snapped back to his senses, but no. That’s his true self up on that car. Worthless waste of space.

A very important part of a man’s role is protecting his family.


----------



## mochalocks (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m mad the dog got underneath the fence!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 15, 2020)

My dad would have hit the back of the trunk , got the machete out and got to work.  I had to walk in the streets because a block was overrun by weeds/bushes.  My dad walked back after  I got home from school and started clearing the whole block. He never played about my safety.



 I didnt even look at the video, just reading the comments.  smh.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2020)

kxlot79 said:


> Question for those who can speculate:
> Would Mom be in the wrong for seeking sole custody after this?


No she wouldn’t. He can’t be trusted.


----------



## biznesswmn (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah it’s not a good look

my dad held my hand crossing the street into my 20s and I resented it but I understand.  I know he wouldn’t have left me screaming while he was safe.


----------



## Ganjababy (Sep 15, 2020)

That’s going to be on the internets forever...


----------



## Lylddlebit (Sep 15, 2020)

Kanky said:


> His self preservation instincts are great. He’s a survivor.  He just doesn’t consider saving his children as part of self preservation. I wonder if she’s his only one or if he has others. He might’ve been bitten, but a grown man isn’t going to be killed by a single dog. She could’ve easily been killed. She is obviously expendable to him.




This is truer than I wish it was.   A lot of people really don't want to admit when a parent doesn't care about their kid(s), but it exists and this is an example of that.



kxlot79 said:


> Question for those who can speculate:
> Would Mom be in the wrong for seeking sole custody after this?


No but most of the time people do everything they can to salvage parent/child relationships.  Unfortunately few things are more dangerous to a child than a bad parent.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 16, 2020)

The title of this thread is appropriate and likely on purpose bc that is not a man.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 17, 2020)

This is why our community is in its current state.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 17, 2020)

And notice - he states that he wanted to show the little girl that dog.  (I watched with the sound off initially so I didn't realize that.). This is ridiculous and ghetto.  It's not like he was bringing the child to see a friend's poodle.  He led his daughter by the hand to a pitbull.

I'm sorry, but Black men are BEYOND feminine.  It's truly disgusting.


----------



## nysister (Sep 19, 2020)

Wow. To this day on a sidewalk my Dad makes sure I'm on the inside. And I'm over 40! He's always been and always will be protective of me and my sister and mother. 

That poor little girl. The day she lost faith in her Pop.


----------



## nysister (Sep 19, 2020)

biznesswmn said:


> Yeah it’s not a good look
> 
> my dad held my hand crossing the street into my 20s and I resented it but I understand.  I know he wouldn’t have left me screaming while he was safe.



Awww that's so sweet!


----------



## nysister (Sep 19, 2020)

Curly1908 said:


> And notice - he states that he wanted to show the little girl that dog.  (I watched with the sound off initially so I didn't realize that.). This is ridiculous and ghetto.  It's not like he was bringing the child to see a friend's poodle.  He led his daughter by the hand to a pitbull.


I just listened to that too. My Dad would have steered me away from that dog NOW let alone as a child. SMH.

Many years ago, I was babysitting my best friend's daughter, and we came out of a store where this pit bull was smack in from of us staring at her. I slowly moved between her and the dog and turned the stroller around and started walking away. 

I couldn't imagine not protecting some else's child let alone my own.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 24, 2020)

I am posting this video of a dad getting shot covering his children to cleanse the thread of the  edness of that other sorry excuse for a father.


----------



## huxtable (Sep 27, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> My dad would have hit the back of the trunk , got the machete out and got to work.  I had to walk in the streets because a block was overrun by weeds/bushes.  My dad walked back after  I got home from school and started clearing the whole block. He never played about my safety.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt even look at the video, just reading the comments.  smh.



My dad had a machete too.  Shout out to all the girls whose dad had a machete.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 27, 2020)

To me it's inexcusable.  Something like this happened to me with my nephew and I inserted myself between him and danger. And that was my nephew when he was 2 and I was 19 to be exact. And I'm telling you it must've been God because when I spoke, it left after coming charging. There was no time to run in that situation.

So I can't fathom the instinct _not to _protect. But even if I give the benefit of the doubt and say the person went into self protection mode first:  Okay they get on the car and see the baby screaming.  Why not do something like reach for that baby and try to pull them up or do something, _anything?_


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 28, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> The shocking thing is the fact that he continued to stay on top of the car. I could kind of understand going with his first instinct, forgetting about the child and jumping up, but after seeing the child down there with the dog you would think he would have snapped back to his senses, but no. That’s his true self up on that car. Worthless waste of space.
> 
> A very important part of a man’s role is protecting his family.



And he had the nerve to yell at her to calm down. smh. He's on top of the car and the baby is basically running in circles in fear and instead of getting off the car when the dog is secured, he stays on the car and yells at her to calm down. He is trash juice.




Curly1908 said:


> And notice - he states that he wanted to show the little girl that dog.  (I watched with the sound off initially so I didn't realize that.). This is ridiculous and ghetto.  It's not like he was bringing the child to see a friend's poodle.  He led his daughter by the hand to a pitbull.



Part of me doesn't believe that story. I think he knew a woman lived there and was probably trying to flirt or something. It makes no sense to show his daughter a pit bull.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 28, 2020)

intellectualuva said:


> And he had the nerve to yell at her to calm down. smh. He's on top of the car and the baby is basically running in circles in fear and instead of getting off the car when the dog is secured, he stays on the car and yells at her to calm down. He is trash juice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a just world that man would be publicly shamed, ridiculed and shunned by both men and women until he committed harikiri. But I would bet that he still has dating options and that his black male friends and relatives won’t even stop talking to him.


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 30, 2020)

intellectualuva said:


> He is trash juice.


How vividly vile!


----------



## Newhottie (Nov 11, 2020)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> wow he didn’t think to pick her up


That’s what struck me. Okay you ran off and left her but when you got to safety still didn’t bother to help her up?

I wouldn’t let my kid around that Pos ever again daddy or not. He can visit from the porch through a screen


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 12, 2020)

huxtable said:


> My dad had a machete too.  Shout out to all the girls whose dad had a machete.


I had to stop telling my dad every little thing that happened to me for fear of his reaction after a threatened to chop up a teenager with a machete  for threatening to hit me when I was ten. I felt really sorry for the teen. He almost pooped his pants.


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 12, 2020)

Kanky said:


> I am posting this video of a dad getting shot covering his children to cleanse the thread of the  edness of that other sorry excuse for a father.


I hope he is okay. what a terrifying experience for everyone.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 19, 2020)

Kanky said:


> I am posting this video of a dad getting shot covering his children to cleanse the thread of the  edness of that other sorry excuse for a father.


How did I miss this? Thank goodness.  I hope dad is okay and the kiddies.  Good job dad.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 19, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> I had to stop telling my dad every little thing that happened to me for fear of his reaction after a threatened to chop up a teenager with a machete  for threatening to hit me when I was ten. I felt really sorry for the teen. He almost pooped his pants.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 19, 2020)

luckiestdestiny said:


> How did I miss this one? Thank goodness.  I hope dad is okay and the kiddies.  Good job dad.


----------

